# It happened Again



## linda (May 19, 2008)

:smack-head:Hey everybody--remember the question I had on camper wires burning? Well we took our trailer into Holiday World to get fixed. They had it for about 2 weeks. Thursday, I went out and turned air on to cool so I could load it for a quick weekend out to make sure everything was okay before we took it Dove Hunting. When I went out later no A/C- breaker had tripped. I flipped the breaker and turned on the Fridge went back in the house. When Jim got home I wanted him to check it out and sure enough :comfort_: all the common wires had burned again. Needless to say I think they just cleaned the wires and did not check out the cause of the problem---so we're back at the shop and quiet:rotflmao1:mad. Hopefully now they will check out what is causing this problem---obviously something with the A/C:scratchhead:.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats terrible, so many stories like that about the repair shops not really checking anything. What happened to good business and good customer service, its rare these days....


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your saga. Hopefully the time and effort to repair it again will drive them to find the problem.

Ruide


----------



## linda (May 19, 2008)

I'm hoping so --can't do much camping this way---and I so love the trailer!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh Linda!!!! I so sorry to hear that. I really hope things work out soon if it hasn't already. They better be bending over backwards for you. Let us know how everything works out.


----------



## linda (May 19, 2008)

Sorry it has taken awhile to get back on this. Yes, they did fix the camper the right way---put in a whole new electrical box and replaced our plug...apparently there was a burnt prong on it. We got the trailer back the friday afternoon before we were to leave to go Dove Hunting for a week. We had a great time and everything worked great.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Fantastic!! Great news. I'm glad it's all fixed up.


----------

